# Remaining permits go on sale



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

https://wildlife.utah.gov/remaining-permits.html

Don't forget some remaining permits go on sale today, and in the next few days.

https://secure.utah.gov/hflo/main/serv2/index.html?server=serv2


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

my co worker got a general buck N slope any weapon this morning and turned it back in so he can have a shot at extended from Boxelder on Thursday FYI


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

cdbright said:


> my co worker got a general buck N slope any weapon this morning and turned it back in so he can have a shot at extended from Boxelder on Thursday FYI


Why would he sign in and take one of the 18, so he can turn it back in?


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

RandomElk16 said:


> Why would he sign in and take one of the 18, so he can turn it back in?


he thought it was for archery until i told him he would be in orange with all the rifle hunters.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Anybody know if they actually changed the # of North Slope permits due to the extreme winter kill? If so, why would they allow any remaining permits from the lottery to go to first come first served status? Are they required by law even if recruitment/populations is low that year?

Could someone enlighten me as I am clearly missing an important detail.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

backcountry said:


> Anybody know if they actually changed the # of North Slope permits due to the extreme winter kill? If so, why would they allow any remaining permits from the lottery to go to first come first served status? Are they required by law even if recruitment/populations is low that year?
> 
> Could someone enlighten me as I am clearly missing an important detail.


If I remember right the number of permits for that hunt didn't change from last year. There was quite a few tags leftover. Once tag numbers are set they sale that amount of tags they don't change them afterwards once they've been set. I guess they felt comfortable recommending that amount of tags and left it as such.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

cdbright said:


> my co worker got a general buck N slope any weapon this morning and turned it back in so he can have a shot at extended from Boxelder on Thursday FYI


I'm pretty sure that turned in tag does not go back into the pool but maybe I'm wrong.

As for the tag numbers the wildlife board set the numbers after the RAC and biologists make their recommendation so I believe they have taken into consideration the winter kill to some degree.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

middlefork said:


> I'm pretty sure that turned in tag does not go back into the pool but maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> As for the tag numbers the wildlife board set the numbers after the RAC and biologists make their recommendation so I believe they have taken into consideration the winter kill to some degree.


For General Season it does not.. for LE it should. Not sure about OTC LE, but draw LE go back in the pool.

I am interested in deer numbers. These guys have been loving the weather for a few years. What I see looks like a large winter kill, but won't know till numbers come out. Local biologist said 15% of fawns survived? Anyone know these numbers?


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Local biologist said 15% of fawns survived?

Is that anywhere close to normal?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

cdbright said:


> Local biologist said 15% of fawns survived?
> 
> Is that anywhere close to normal?


No, that is far far below normal survival. It also greatly differed around the state this year. Also, you will see the consequences of this bad winter in the next few years when buck recruitment is lower in certain areas because of low fawn survival this winter. This season should be relatively unaffected by fawn winter kill. Next year there will be fewer young bucks available. Low fawn survival results in bad years down the road. You would have had to have significant winterkill on mature deer for it to affect this season, which I'm sure it was higher than normal also, but far lower than fawn winter kill.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Out of curiosity, does anyone know how long it took for those north slope LE deer permits to sell out? I intended to keep an eye on it this morning, but it was a busy day at work.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Clarq said:


> Out of curiosity, does anyone know how long it took for those north slope LE deer permits to sell out? I intended to keep an eye on it this morning, but it was a busy day at work.


I bet they went almost as fast as those LE cache meadowville archery elk tags.

I think people get all goo goo eyed when they see that Limited Entry permits are for sale and snatch them up without giving it much thought.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

cdbright said:


> Local biologist said 15% of fawns survived?
> 
> Is that anywhere close to normal?


That was for a specific region, and being there it makes sense. I haven't seen near the fawns that I normally do. Some areas aren't as susceptible to the conditions, but others are setup to be brutal when a winter like the one we had happens.

As was mentioned, the effects last more than one season.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

big day tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

cdbright said:


> big day tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Boy I sure hope so


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Nothing on the list that I was interested in... :?


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

11 minutes boys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

site crashed when i was checking out


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

kicked me out again on the last click to confirm payment on a muzzleloader tag. wtf


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

me too , still crashing, great job UTAH


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

cdbright said:


> me too , still crashing, great job UTAH


i take that back , i got one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i got screwed a 5th time. 


ERROR PROCESSING PAYMENT
Please call our support team at 877-988-3468 to verify the status of your payment.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

How quickly should I get a general spike tag?


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Same for me 3 times


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

it showed 1 remaining when i got mine and my coworker as well


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

I didn't keep an exact count, but I was kicked out more than 8 times as moving to the payment screen. I have a 20 min video of my screen showing at least the last 4 or 5. Surprisingly unstable system. But, to the DWR's credit, it does appear once it was in my cart, it kept one reserved for me until I was finally able to get through and make payment (40 minutes later).


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

cdbright said:


> it showed 1 remaining when i got mine and my coworker as well


Same here, long after they all were gone. I believe that is the system recognizing there is one you had added to your cart previously, and was reserving it for you. Perhaps not, but that was my interpretation.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Charina said:


> But, to the DWR's credit, it does appear once it was in my cart, it kept one reserved for me until I was finally able to get through and make payment (40 minutes later).


mine fully kicked me out and did not reserve the tag. i was kicked out of the payment screen 5 times and booted at least 4 other times before that point.

guess it's time for a remaining permit draw like wyoming went to this year. utah couldn't foresee that more than a few hundred people might be interested in a tag.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

My "8 times" was at the payment screen. At least a half dozen more times I was kicked out during login, or various other points of change. Sent to a utah.gov page outside of wildlife.utah.gov, and often redirected to login page. You kept going in until it told you with no uncertainty that tags were "sold out", or did you give up too early?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i kept on going but the site slowed to a crawl. i waited 30 sec- 2 minutes for a screen to change after clicking. when i stopped at 8:40/45 they were all sold out.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

which tags sold out/ were gone first?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

the extended archery hunters decimated the box elder tag quickly. after that i only paid attention to the kamas muzzy tag. it was gone around 8:40.

i'm sure everything would have went faster but the website was slow and painful. i'd guess quite a few did not get a tag despite being online before 8am.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i finally got my tag at 845 ish , took about 15 times of getting kicked out.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I managed to get both me and my buddy a muzzleloader tag for my area since I didn't draw my regular rifle tag and I wasn't smart enough to put in for that as my second choice. It took FOR-EV-ER since the website kept kicking me out. I'm pretty sure I snagged him the very last tag too. I'm a happy camper now, I didn't think I'd be deer hunting at all this year. -()/-


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

moabxjeeper said:


> I managed to get both me and my buddy a muzzleloader tag for my area since I didn't draw my regular rifle tag and I wasn't smart enough to put in for that as my second choice. It took FOR-EV-ER since the website kept kicking me out. I'm pretty sure I snagged him the very last tag too. I'm a happy camper now, I didn't think I'd be deer hunting at all this year. -()/-


After i got kicked out several times and it said there were no more tags left for archery i tried the muzzleloader and lost that battle 3 times then went back to the archery and tried again and got it, i happy, then pissed off, then happy, then pissed off, now happy ......what a mess that system is


----------



## Sticknstring (Jul 22, 2015)

My sister snagged a muzzy tag for the 4/5/6 unit and she is pumped after not drawing a rifle tag.


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

kodoz said:


> Boy I sure hope so


Thank You Wyoming! Antlerless deer 165-8 and antlerless goat 63-7. Finally a little good luck beating 1-6 odds on the goat. Hope I chose well and can figure these hunts out now...


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Slayer said:


> which tags sold out/ were gone first?


I logged in to the system to keep an eye on things, and checked every few minutes. Here's what the system showed each time I checked. I'm not sure how it accounts for the tags in peoples' carts, though.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Sticknstring said:


> My sister snagged a muzzy tag for the 4/5/6 unit and she is pumped after not drawing a rifle tag.


This is 100% my scenario too. I didn't think I'd be hunting at all this year. Good excuse to bust the safe queen muzzleloader out!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Clarq said:


> I logged in to the system to keep an eye on things, and checked every few minutes. Here's what the system showed each time I checked. I'm not sure how it accounts for the tags in peoples' carts, though.


Thats crazy, they must have been on hold for us then cause i didn't get mine until 845 or so and i was completely logged out several times. However it worked i am glad it did :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I was standing in line about 6:10 this morning for a Box Elder archery tag for my son. I was #14 in line in Ogden. Right as I got in the lobby at about 8:20 or so, we were told that all the archery tags were gone, but to hang tight because some may become available as people swapped tags etc. By 8:40 they were completely sold out of all deer tags. The people behind us all left and we hung out for a few more minutes. 

Finally we were told it looked like it was over and we didn't get one. The six or so of us that were hanging in the lobby walked out leaving an empty office. I got to the car and decided I needed to use the restroom and went back in. I checked with them and they said that they had one available. As she entered my information that tag sold and they were gone. I decided I would hang for a few more minutes. While I was visiting with one of the women working the station, a woman walked in from outside and up to a different station. That woman was able to get a Box Elder archery tag and I was frustrated and trying not to say much about it. About that time, the woman I was talking to said "Hurry, one just came up". We hurried and we were able to get the tag and now my son can hunt with me right before he leaves for a mission in Ecuador. I couldn't help but feel a little sorry for the people who left before me and had been in the line in front of me, but not sorry enough to turn my son's tag back in. I could tell that these women really wanted to help us all and were truly limited to what the system said they could do.

My wife was online from home trying to get my son's tag the whole time I was waiting in line and she kept being kicked out and eventually all the tags were sold out about the same time they told me the same. 

So....whomever turned their Box Elder archery tag back in, thank you! My son and I will create some lifelong memories which will help me while he is away serving his mission. I am really going to miss that kid. Thanks for letting us have one more epic memory.

FH


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

thats awesome , good for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I think I'd be ok with a leftover draw. Wyoming did one this year, and it looks like it worked fine.

I think it would be even easier if they just took applications for leftovers as part of the regular draw. Let you pick your 5 choices as usual. Then let you pick 5 more choices for leftovers. If you want to guarantee yourself a Box Elder archery tag, make sure it's part of your first 5 selections. If you want to keep your points and maybe get one, put if in your second 5 selections. Easy.


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

Clarq said:


> I think I'd be ok with a leftover draw. Wyoming did one this year, and it looks like it worked fine.
> 
> I think it would be even easier if they just took applications for leftovers as part of the regular draw. Let you pick your 5 choices as usual. Then let you pick 5 more choices for leftovers. If you want to guarantee yourself a Box Elder archery tag, make sure it's part of your first 5 selections. If you want to keep your points and maybe get one, put if in your second 5 selections. Easy.


Does anybody know how the WY leftover draw worked? Like, did you have more chances of drawing if you submitted more applications, or was it one chance per hunter? Looking at the antelope doe/fawn draw results, the second choice didn't factor it--most areas had their quotas filled on first choice draws.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Like many of those on here have already expressed I was kicked out at least eight times trying to get on and then I was kicked out 4 times while trying to pay. I eventually was successful on my 5th attempt at payment.

This happens every year; draw deadline, leftover tag sales. IMO they need to either invest in the appropriate servers, staff necessary for these peak times or go to a leftover draw.

The leftover draw would be in my opinion the best and most equitable way of dispersing these leftover tags. I can't believe this is not garnering as much attention as the so called loophole use. This is much more prone to luck, and all those that have screamed fair need to jump on this as well. I will be writing letters to the board members, local state representatives and attending the RACs to express my (and hopefully a majority of folks) point of view.

Okay, rant over....now need to go do some electronic scouting!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

kodoz said:


> Does anybody know how the WY leftover draw worked? Like, did you have more chances of drawing if you submitted more applications, or was it one chance per hunter? Looking at the antelope doe/fawn draw results, the second choice didn't factor it--most areas had their quotas filled on first choice draws.


One of my coworkers applied in the Wyoming leftover draw. As I understand, he was allowed to submit one application with 1st/2nd/3rd choices. Multiple submissions weren't possible.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Alright, Alright, Alright, miracles do happen! I was kicked off numerous times today trying to get a Box Elder muzzy tag, and was rejected over and over and over again, several times while it was trying to process my payment. Once I saw "sold out" out on everything I may have thrown a fit and cried a little, just a little. But I got back online at 8 PM tonight and what did I have in my special offers for you section, a Box Elder muzzy tag. I swiftly purchased it, then PDF'd every confirmation receipt I could 3 times. Then because I still couldn't believe it I checked my CC and I had not only 1 charge but 3. So those of you that think you got kicked out during payment and didn't get a tag I strongly urge you to check you CC's. Praise Jesus and halaluya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

So if you got 3 charges for 3 permits did you call the DOW and tell them that it was screwed up?


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I just found out, i figured they were closed now, but I will be calling in the morning. I also only got one confirmation email it was for my last payment only.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

ok, due to slap quacks post i decided to check back in one more time. i found something that said "special offer for you" under the general deer section. it had a kamas muzzy tag waiting just for me. it didn't list a number of remaining tags so i'm wondering if it was saved after the last time i got booted out when it said there was a problem with my payment. 

fwiw, if you made it that far in the system you should check one more time:!:


----------

